# Best Dream Towns?



## Marjet (Oct 29, 2013)

Lately, I've been obsessed about other people's dream towns. I've been visiting random towns trough Thonky's Site and I have visited quite a few towns that were simply awesome. 

I was looking for a tread with more dream code's (that aren't ours) but couldn't find any treads similar to this. 

Please post the dream code's of towns that you visited that you really liked! I would love to visit them. :3 

I found a few dream town that I'm planning on visiting and wanted to share with you guys. I found them mostly on Tumblr. Any optionally pictures are linked, feel free to look at them or leave it and keep it a surprise. 

3400-0431-3656 - Gorgeous, Fairytale-like town
2800-0140-5359 - Bamboo Shoot Village (たけのこ)
2800-1841-9922 - Lion Village (ライオン村)
1900-1238-0223 - Girly, pastel coloured town
2900-0126-0959 - Another girly, princessy themed town
2900-0395-5809 - Beautiful zen garden themed town
3100-2034-9125 - Hinamizawa Village
1300-0623-2375 - Kitten Village


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 29, 2013)

You've probably visited aika already right?


----------



## Marjet (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, of course! The famous Aika. c:


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 29, 2013)

I love aika town x3 there was another one similar to it... I can't remember what it was called though :/


----------



## Sholee (Oct 29, 2013)

I like that town full of lions, i forgot the dream address but it was nice and the lion's houses were aligned in a row. 

There's also this sheep town: 1700 1138 5540 

I like towns with themes or all the same animals.


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 29, 2013)

There's a blog on tumblr that lists a bunch of horror themed towns. Forgot what it's called but it shouldn't be hard to search for.


----------



## Marjet (Oct 29, 2013)

Sholee said:


> I like that town full of lions, i forgot the dream address but it was nice and the lion's houses were aligned in a row.
> 
> There's also this sheep town: 1700 1138 5540
> 
> I like towns with themes or all the same animals.



I found the dream code from the lion town, it's in the first post!


----------



## Sholee (Oct 29, 2013)

Marjet said:


> I found the dream code from the lion town, it's in the first post!



oh thank you so much, i definitely writing it down this time.


----------



## Korra (Oct 29, 2013)

I gotta check out those dream towns!  Thanks for posting ^.^ Unfortunately I can't tell you about any other good dream twons, hehe ^^'


----------

